# Ireland August 2005



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

will be our first visit at all to Ireland. Well, maybe not exactly because I might be on a business trip to Galway end of June.

We will arrive in Dublin on 31st July, land-bridging from Rotterdam-Hull-Holyhead. Departure is from Dublin, too, on 19th August. 

Only other fixed schedule is 12th August on Shannon Airport where we will pick up my daughter. 

So if anybody is also rambling around there at that time, tell me.  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

